# Gibts die Datei?



## joergh (18. Dez 2007)

Hallo!

 Ich versuche mir über Java eine Datei von einem entfernten Rechner aus zu kopieren.
Nachdem ich das mit File nicht geschafft habe, bin ich auf URLs umgestiegen.


```
try{
URL datei=new URL("file",pfad, file);
}
                catch(MalformedURLException e){
                    System.out.println(e);
                }
```
Soweit so gut - nun, wenn keine Exception gefangen wird - weiss ich, dass es diese URL so geben könnte. Wie weiss denn nun, ob es das File, das ist ansteuere auch wirklich existiert?

Gruß&FDanke!


----------



## DP (18. Dez 2007)

wieso nimmst du nicht File.exists() ?!


```
File f = new File("c:\\datei.txt");
System.out.println("datei vorhanden: " + f.exists());
```


----------



## joergh (18. Dez 2007)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wieso nimmst du nicht File.exists() ?!



Weil das File nie existierte...(Evtl mein Fehler)
Kann ich so denn prüfen, ob es

file://127.0.0.1/root/Desktop/test.txt

gibt?


----------



## DP (22. Dez 2007)

dann halt ein new File(URI uri).

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/io/File.html
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/net/URI.html


----------

